# Gladwin area trout



## Walleye Slayer#1 (Apr 27, 2010)

is there any good trout fishing in the gladwin area. If so what kind of trout is it possible to catch. Im goin up there with a buddy and was wanting to know what areas i should try. send me a pm please i am knew to trout fishing.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

good brook trout in the stream that runs through the gladwin field trial area. I dont know the name of the stream but it is scenic.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

